# TOM N ARTIE WEBCOMIC



## RazedAbyss (May 15, 2020)

_A COMIC ABOUT A STOIC MILITARY-VET UNICORN AND HIS CARTOON WILDCARD BEST FRIEND AS THEY TRAVEL ACROSS DIFFERENT DIMENSIONS IN SEARCH OF PROFIT AND ADVENTURE!







The comic is inspired by the likes of Sam & Max, Atomic Robo and SCUD the Disposable Assassin! An action comedy based in a zany multi-dimensional setting as these two mercs fall into situation after situation!

The comic is currently on it's third issue and still going via updates every monday!
_
*READ IT HERE: * TOM N ARTIE | Tapas 

*ALSO THE SPIN-OFF: *TOM N ARTIE TALES | Tapas

_Tommy 'Tom' Sunshine Bliss
-The stoic vet and straight man of the studio_





_Artie Artillery
-Ex-cartoon star and all around crazy explosives expert



_


----------



## RazedAbyss (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 1, 2020)

Just posting the first few pages here, comic is still updating every monday!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice, I like the cartoony style you have mixed in with the "less toony" style.


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 1, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Nice, I like the cartoony style you have mixed in with the "less toony" style.



Thanks, that's all due to the artist of the comic Skysunnymq. She does great work on it! The first chapter is a bit rough with it but by Issue 2 the artstyle becomes smoother.


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 5, 2020)

This got me. Do you have an FA page? Also, let me know if you want me to delete this.


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 6, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> This got me. Do you have an FA page? Also, let me know if you want me to delete this.


You can post man, it's all good! I don't have an FA page for this comic thought about maybe setting one up possibly.


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## KD142000 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bloody hell, this is awesome :3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 6, 2020)

it looks really fine!! good job!


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone, remember that this is only the first issue and there is way more on the tapas page (currently on Issue 3) and there's also a spin off called Tom N Artie Tales which has the duo in shorter adventures drawn by different artists! Anyways I'll continue with my Issue 1 dump!

TOM N ARTIE | Tapas

TOM N ARTIE TALES | Tapas


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 6, 2020)

Also have a twitter here where updates are frequent:

TomNArtie (@ArtieTom) on Twitter


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)

And that's end of Issue 1! Hope you all enjoyed it cause there's plenty more to this comic that's been made! 

TOM N ARTIE | Tapas


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 9, 2020)

Some of the extra characters who appear in Issue 1.

We've got Top, the leader of the Stunners Syndicate, a group of magical mafia rabbits. 





Next we've got his two assistants Ruger and Luger! 






Sketches of the Stunners Syndicate members


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 16, 2020)

Issue 2 of the comic has been here for around a year now! You can get started on it here: TOM N ARTIE :: ISSUE 2 COVER | Tapas 

Get caught up cause Issue 3 is updating still!


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jun 22, 2020)

Fishing for some feedback, what did you all think of Tom N Artie so far?


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jul 7, 2020)

Cutting much further along here's Page 23 of Issue 3! Just updated yesterday! LINK: TOM N ARTIE :: PAGE 23 | Tapas 






If you wanna catch up then you can read the comic here: TOM N ARTIE | Tapas


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jul 13, 2020)

Another new page of Tom N Artie right here: TOM N ARTIE :: PAGE 24 | Tapas


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jul 20, 2020)

CHECK OUT THIS NEW TOM N ARTIE PAGE: TOM N ARTIE :: PAGE 25 | Tapas


----------



## RazedAbyss (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey there everyone! I'm still alive and been updating! Enjoy the New Years crossover comic that Sky put together!

Also check us out on Webtoons too! 









						TOM N ARTIE
					

Tom and Artie, two best friends with an interesting occupation: Interdimensional Mercenaries. They travel across different dimensions doing whatever job they're paid for be it assassinations, demolitions or even babysitting they're your Unicorn and Cartoon hybrid duo to do it!   UPDATES EVERY...




					www.webtoons.com


----------

